
Almonds are out. Dairy is a disaster. So what milk should we drink? - pujjad
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jan/28/what-plant-milk-should-i-drink-almond-killing-bees-aoe
======
mytailorisrich
Adults do not need to drink any milk at all. There. If you care that much
about environmental impact then stop drinking any 'milk' altogether instead of
moving from fad to fad.

